# homelite chainsaw kill switch



## rallyroper (May 8, 2011)

i have a homelite chainsaw,works great...the problem is when i try to turn it off it just keeps running! i dont know if its the switch or the coil. the wires are in great condition. i pulled the wires off the kill switch and with it running put a wire in both connections and it keeps running. i found on the internet it could be the coil thats bad i dont know. any ideas would be great thanks.


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

If you have a volt/ohm meter,check for continuity across the switch with the wires off the switch when pushed.If the switch is good,check that that one wire goes to the coil and the other one goes to a good ground on the engine.OR-with the saw running,touch the wire from the coil to the engine,if the saw quits,you probably have a bad switch or bad ground connection.
Hope this helps.


----------



## rallyroper (May 8, 2011)

i did take the wire that screws into the coil and touch the engine and it keeps running. i even unplugged both wires from the coil and it starts up but cant turn it off.


----------

